# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Sa ju intereson virgjëria e një mashkulli?

## FierAkja143

Ne forum skam par ndo nje here te hapet nje teme e till.
Personalisht me intereson qe ai qe do zgjedh un te kaloj jeten mos te ket patur shume te dashura, ose dhe po te ket patur mos te jet bere intim me ato.

Ne shoqerin e soteshme cunat sa me shume te ken patur aq me "cool" dhe me te preferu jan.  Besoni se eshte i drejt ky mentalitet?

Un mendoj se ka dhe nga ata cuna qe jan serioz dhe rrespektojn vehten e tyre dhe pse jan SHUME te rrall.

----------


## alibaba

po si do na e matni virgjerinë, kur nuk kemi cipë të virgjërisë?
ndoshta dallon pak në sjellje por edhe këtu njeriu mund të gënjehet se ke edhe burra të martuar nga tri katër herë radhazi e sjellen sikur të ishin fëmijë, 
e për standardin e dyfishtë mirë e ke, sepse jetojmë në një shoqëri tribale ku mashkulli duhet të zërë sa më shumë femra qoftë edhe me mashtrim me dhunë apo edhe duke përdorë stimuluesë seksualë në pijen e femrës, vetëm e vetëm për të thënë se "ja unë e bëra për vete"
pra kur të vijë koha ngrisin kokën e kërkojnë virgjine, por fatkeqësisht e marrin një nga ato që e kanë virgjërinë "me penj të doktorit"

----------


## BrianaS

> Ne forum skam par ndo nje here te hapet nje teme e till.
> Personalisht me intereson qe ai qe do zgjedh un te kaloj jeten mos te ket patur shume te dashura, ose dhe po te ket patur mos te jet bere intim me ato.
> 
> Ne shoqerin e soteshme cunat sa me shume te ken patur aq me "cool" dhe me te preferu jan.  Besoni se eshte i drejt ky mentalitet?
> 
> Un mendoj se ka dhe nga ata cuna qe jan serioz dhe rrespektojn vehten e tyre dhe pse jan SHUME te rrall.


Nuk do e kisha problem fare cfare ka bere me para, dhe sa intim ka qen me to , nqs ato do ishin te huaja. Nqs. ex-i i tij ka qen shqiptare, dhe ai do ishe intim me te do me bezdiste shum, por prap se prap jeta shkon lol.

Nejse, nuk eshte e vertet sa me shum te ken jan cool.... adoloshentet qe bejn gara a budalliqe te tyre nuk e kan nga " cool" por e kan nga mungesa e pjekurise. Kur t'i vijne trute athere do e kuptojn qe ajo s'ka lidhje fare me qen '' cool'' apo jo. 

Si perfundim ( lol) ... S'ma  merr mendja asnjhere qe do perfundoj me dike te virgjer.. pasi nuk njoh asnjhe cun qe eshte ashtu.. ato e humbin qe ne moshen 14 vjecare.. s'e kan problem shum virgjerin apo jo.

----------


## mario_kingu

hmm tem e fort kjo  :ngerdheshje: 

e para nuk keni si na shikoni nese jemi te virgjer sic e tha edhe njeir me lart 

neve cunat  jemi si ujku gjujm shum kush thot qe eshe i virgjer edhe eshte 24 vjec  sdi cte them e ka lodh shum doren atehere  :ngerdheshje:  
por nuk eshte e thene qe kur jemi me te dashuren bejm si profesionista  se neve bejm sikur  eshte hera e par me nje femer  :ngerdheshje:  ky eshte mashkulli

----------


## Clauss

ky eshte nje problem shume komplex. duhet sqaruar me mire. psh quhet apo squhet kur nje mashkull ja merr virgjerine vetes psh? se vallahi egziston dhe kjo mundesi...

----------


## no name

*si zor te gjeni asi cuni*

----------


## DeuS

> Un mendoj se ka dhe nga ata cuna qe jan serioz dhe rrespektojn vehten e tyre dhe pse jan SHUME te rrall.


Eshte e vertete qe jane te rralle, po asnjehere mos e humb shpresen! Ja ky per shembull eshte available... :ngerdheshje:

----------


## ildushja

Dikush ka thene...

Djemte duan qe te jen i pari i saj..
Dhe vajzat e fundit e tij.. 

 :shkelje syri: 


Per mua nuk ka shume rendesi, rendesi ka t'me doje dhe te ket mend ne koke.

----------


## alibaba

> Dikush ka thene...
> 
> Djemte duan qe te jen i pari i saj..
> Dhe vajzat e fundit e tij..


Paksa vështirë sepse kur vetë është lavir atëherë edhe gruan do ta ketë lavire edhe fëmijët do t'i bëhen lavirë.

----------


## ildushja

> Paksa vështirë sepse kur vetë është lavir atëherë edhe gruan do ta ketë lavire edhe fëmijët do t'i bëhen lavirë.


Pse qenka lavir? Sepse ka patur nje experience para gruas? 
Gruaja s'mund ti kontrolloje dot te kaluaren, si dhe burri s'ja ndryshon dot gruasn (thjesht shpreson qe te mos ket patur dike ne te kaluaren.)
Se kuptoj c'llogjike perdorni ju qe i quani lavire njerzit po asnje bazament ose fakt.. :sarkastik:

----------


## XX22

ildushe ka dhe me fat si jam vete :shkelje syri:  ;tani inat mos kini se me fatin tim nuk haheni dot:  :Lulja:   :Lulja:

----------


## EdiR

Teme interesante kjo por diskutimi eshte i vlefshem pavaresisht nese ka kuptim per njerin apo per tjetrin.
Ne shoqerine qe jetojme sot eshte pak e veshtire te gjesh si vajza po ashtu edhe djem qe te mos kene patur ate lloj afrimi me nje person te seksit te kundert por perjashtime ka.
Perjashtimet nqs jane nga respekti per veten dhe karakteri i forte jane shume te mirepritura ne nje lidhje por nqs jane te imponuara athere mendoj se do te jene problem ne te ardhmen. 
Nevoja seksuale eshte shume e forte dhe nqs nuk mund te gjesh nje ekuliber eshte shume e lehte te gjesh kenaqesi ne dicka tjeter dhe aty qendron problemi.
Nuk dua te shkruaj shume detaje dhe hollesi por shpresoj te kuptoni te pakten ne vija te pergjitheshme se c'fare dua te them.
Kalofshi mire,
Ed

----------


## FierAkja143

Temen e hapa duke patur ne dijeni pergjigjet qe do jepen.


Tani duke par photon qe cove ti Deus domethen qe cunat qe jan serioz dhe nuk kan mardhenje seksuale qe ne mosh te vogel jan te shpifur ose me temeta? Sa bukur.  Po pra dhe ata te bukurit i kan patur te gjitha vajzat e lagjes.  Trima ata.
Tani te jemi dhe pak realist...ka dhe djem serioz qe nuk jan te virgjer, por prap jan shume te zgjuar dhe serioz.  
Ky eshte mentaliteti i soteshem.  Te kerkosh djal te virgjer eshte si te kerkosh gjilper ne kashta (shpresoj ta kem then te sakt kte)  :buzeqeshje:  Kjo sdo te thot qe gjilpera nuk eksiston.

Nje shoqa ime e ka te dashurin te till sepse eshte i krishter ai dhe beson shume tek zoti etc.  Per mendimin tim eshte ajo naive qe i beson perallat e ti.



pershendetje te gjith cunave te virgjer ne forum.
Deus pershendetje yllo 

 :ngerdheshje:

----------


## KUSi

> Te kerkosh djal te virgjer eshte si te kerkosh gjilper ne kashta (shpresoj ta kem then te sakt kte)  Kjo sdo te thot qe gjilpera nuk eksiston.


*me kete pajtohem PLOTESISHT , sot eshte zor te gjesh cun te virgjer*

----------


## Blue_sky

> ildushe ka dhe me fat si jam vete.tani inat mos kini se me fatin tim nuk haheni dot:


Po kush e do njehere"fatin" tend?  :sarkastik:  
Ah te keqen,cdogje po vetem bashkeshort te virgjer jo; do filloja vertete te shqetesohesha se ca dreqin ka ai njeri qe s'ka jetuar moshen si moshataret e tije,qe s'ka qene ne gjendje te dashuroje nje femer dhe fizikisht(ose qe s'ka pase femra te gateshme ta dashurojne ate fizikisht lol),e poashtu do shqetesohesha per nivelin e pjekurise te tije mendore.S'kam vene nder mend te kaloj jeten me nje njeri qe do konsumonte ditet duke pyetur veten ne heshtje'ah,si do ishte me nje femer tjeter'.

Jam e mendimit(sidomos tek meshkujt)qe eksperiencat e maturojne,e pregatisin per nje lidhje stabile me vone.

----------


## apollon 23

Nje min , cuni mund te mos kete asnje te mete , por prape mund te jete pak matuf  :ngerdheshje:  ose i turpshem , pra eshte ne dore te femres ta shtroje dhe ta fusi ne rrugen e drejte te ''parmendes'' dhe ta riedukoj drejt seksualisht , me kete rast besoj i mbushet mendja dhe nismatares se temes qe e kemi dhe bashkpatriote  :perqeshje:

----------


## Blue_sky

Imagjino te te duhet te edukosh nje mashkull +23 vjec  :pa dhembe:   :djall me brire:  Kur te arrije puna deri aty,femra e ka humbur respektin per ate si mashkull,e femra ne shume raste pret mbeshtetje tek mashkulli...e tek nje mashkull i tille vetem mbeshtetje qe s'mund te gjesh se kur s'eshte ne gjendje ti beje derman vetes,imagjino te tjereve pastaj  :ngerdheshje: 

Sikur e kishin mesuar femrat kengen e virgjerise per mendesh,u deshka te durojme dhe meshkujt tani duke kenduar te njejten kenge.E forte kur degjon cunin 2 metersh duke thene"jam i virgjer".Toke qe s'hapesh...such a big turn off.

----------


## alibaba

> Pse qenka lavir? Sepse ka patur nje experience para gruas? 
> Gruaja s'mund ti kontrolloje dot te kaluaren, si dhe burri s'ja ndryshon dot gruasn (thjesht shpreson qe te mos ket patur dike ne te kaluaren.)
> Se kuptoj c'llogjike perdorni ju qe i quani lavire njerzit po asnje bazament ose fakt..


Ti zonjë si i thua ti një njeriu që ka eksperiencë para gruas?

Mbase duhet të thërrasim gjuhëtarët e të shpikin një fjalë të re apo një term të ri?

Lavir do të thotë një njeri që ka pasur liri sekeuale në krahasim me tabutë a deritashme.

Më vjen keq, por çdo gjë në këtë bot' duhet ta ketë një emër, në mënyrë që ne kur flasim,. t'a dimë se për çfarë jemi duke folur.

----------


## apollon 23

Bo bo ti qenke e i/e keqe fare , une thjesht nje shembull paraqita (pak shaka qe se paske kapur) , ndoshta po te them qe punoj security ne nje club nate ketu ne Angli , dhe bej nderime gjinise femerore  regullisht 2 here ne jave si te jene qejfet  :shkelje syri: 
Nejse nuk  mbush mendjen e askujt , pak me intereson cfare besoni ju !

----------


## XX22

> Po kush e do njehere"fatin" tend?  
> Ah te keqen,cdogje po vetem bashkeshort te virgjer jo; do filloja vertete te shqetesohesha se ca dreqin ka ai njeri qe s'ka jetuar moshen si moshataret e tije,qe s'ka qene ne gjendje te dashuroje nje femer dhe fizikisht(ose qe s'ka pase femra te gateshme ta dashurojne ate fizikisht lol),e poashtu do shqetesohesha per nivelin e pjekurise te tije mendore.S'kam vene nder mend te kaloj jeten me nje njeri qe do konsumonte ditet duke pyetur veten ne heshtje'ah,si do ishte me nje femer tjeter'.
> 
> Jam e mendimit(sidomos tek meshkujt)qe eksperiencat e maturojne,e pregatisin per nje lidhje stabile me vone.


prandaj dhe thashe mos ju vije inat se nuk e keni dot edhe sikur ta doni :pa dhembe:  \tani per ate qe the,ka djem qe jane me te vertete simpatike dhe shume te zgjuar,asgje nuk i ka penguar te shkojne dhe ti rreshtojne femrat lol,por jeta ka parime per njerez me dinjitet dhe nje histori e nji shoku qe i vdes me sida mund te jete nje shkas,por edhe ana e besimit fetar ka rendesine e vet.pra nuk mund te thuash se gjithkush qe ka mbetur ashtu eshte i shumtuar apo jo i zgjuar etj,perkundrazi sic te tregova me siper.jam dakord me ty per disa raste se ato qe jane te virgjer se femrat dhe meshkujt eshte si i kane munguar rastet sepse mund te kene qene te shumtuara,por ka edhe te rralla/rralle qe e vendosin nje gje te tille dhe keshtu veprojne,per em teper drejtohu tek nje shkrim me sipe i imi. :Lulja3:

----------

